# Automatisches Sortieren in Excel?



## uafsc (23. April 2008)

(Wie) kann ich in Excel (2003) erreichen, dass bei einer Eingabe in eine bestimmte Zelle (Tippabgabe für Ligatippspiel) die Tabelle, z.B. ein Viereck mit den Eckzellen D14, H14, D17 und H17, unverzüglich und ohne etwas zu klicken oder ähnlich nach bestimmten Vorgaben sortiert wird?

Grüsse


----------



## uafsc (29. April 2008)

Habe nun folgendes Makro zusammengewürfelt:

```
Sub Sortieren()
    Worksheets("Gruppen").Activate
    ActiveSheet.Range("D14:I17").Select
    Range("D14:I17").Sort Key1:=Range("F14"), Order1:=xlDescending, _
    Key2:=Range("I14"), Order2:=xlDescending, _
    Key3:=Range("G14"), Order3:=xlDescending, _
    Key4:=Range("H14"), Order4:=xlAscending, _
    Header:=xlGuess, OrderCustom:=1, MatchCase:=False, Orientation:=xlTopToBottom
End Sub
```

Wenn ich den Key4 weglasse, funktioniert das Makro problemlos, doch ich möchte vier Sortierkriterien angeben (Fussballtabelle: Punkte, Tordifferenz, Geschossene Tore, Erhaltene Tore). Geht das nicht?

Liebe Grüsse & danke


----------

